# HT Quarterfinal: Itachi Uchiha vs Guts



## Kinjin (Dec 17, 2018)

This is the  where we decide who is the best male anime character.

Quarterfinal:

*Itachi Uchiha*





*Guts*


​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2018)

this is Itachis true test


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 17, 2018)

Why is OP using gifs from that trash anime


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 17, 2018)

Courier Six said:


> Why is OP using gifs from that trash anime


There aren't any better ones out there.

Manga >>>>>>


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

OP should be ashamed to even think of making this thread... 

Guts' manliness destroys that homeless lesbian...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)

Hussain said:


> OP should be ashamed to even think of making this thread...
> 
> Guts' manliness destroys that homeless lesbian...




It is just a tournament, buddy


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

Nataly said:


> It is just a tournament, buddy


It's too unbalanced...


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

How the fuck is Itachi losing? Time to call in for reinforcements.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)

Hussain said:


> It's too unbalanced...


Hopefully the winner of this poll will have chances in later matches. Competition is strong 


Avalon said:


> How the fuck is Itachi losing? Time to call in for reinforcements.


I was just about to tag you 
Show the support for the King


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> How the fuck is Itachi losing? Time to call in for reinforcements.


negged


Nataly said:


> Hopefully the winner of this poll will have chances in later matches. Competition is strong



If Guts lose this, I call BS.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JoJo (Dec 17, 2018)

if u voted itachi u should turn off ur breathing machine


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Dec 17, 2018)

The best manga protagonist of all time should win, yes or yes. 
GUTS AND BLOOD!!!


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 17, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> There aren't any better ones out there.
> 
> Manga >>>>>>


You could’ve used the old 1997 anime which at least looks much better than the 2018 abomination


----------



## Sweetcor (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> How the fuck is Itachi losing? Time to call in for reinforcements.


Sweetcorn reporting for duty.



Itachi vs.... GUTS?





sorry buddy you're on your own

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JoJo (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> How the fuck is Itachi losing? Time to call in for reinforcements.


weren't you the one who said you don\t like miria because you hate mary sues


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Sweetcorn said:


> Sweetcorn reporting for duty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




if u want 20 k rep then you better reconsider where your loyalties lie


----------



## Stringer (Dec 17, 2018)

talk about a mismatch 

easy money for Guts-senpai, most best protagonist


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

*Choose:*

*This*


*Or This

*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stringer (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## JoJo (Dec 17, 2018)

how did itachi even make it this far

i know nfers have shit taste but jfc


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> How the fuck is Itachi losing? Time to call in for reinforcements.


It’s too late since all recognize the glory of GATSU


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

JoJo said:


> weren't you the one who said you don\t like miria because you hate mary sues



go back to the Alley


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)

This is going to be interesting



Murphy said:


>


Oh, you Stringer


----------



## JoJo (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> go back to the Alley


tfw no dumb rating here


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

JoJo said:


> tfw no dumb rating here




@StarlightAshley 

Teach him a lesson.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 17, 2018)

@fuff @Corvida @Milady @Haruka Katana @Blu-ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 17, 2018)

@Zef


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Dec 17, 2018)

THE HOUND SHALL RISE TO RIP THE HAWK (Or Crow/Raven in this case) APART

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Dec 17, 2018)

@Blade 

Time to bring the big guns


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

@Atlantic Storm @Blu-ray


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

Hey I want to present an Itachi pic


Is this your KING?


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> @fuff @Corvida @Milady @Haruka Katana @Blu-ray




excellent work, summon all itachi loyalists to this thread

the king has never lost a fight before, and he wont lose today


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Courier Six (Dec 17, 2018)

@Indra 
@Raniero 
@Ziltoid
@Spiderman


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Hey I want to present an Itachi pic
> 
> 
> Is this your KING?




I see nothing wrong with this. What's wrong with someone checking on their little brother? That was very sweet of him.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I see nothing wrong with this. What's wrong with someone checking on their little brother? That was very sweet of him.



I have heard from good sources that what happened after was something that would usually appear in one of Chris Hansen's episodes, though


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 17, 2018)

Even tho i make the uchihas run in fear ill still vote for itachi because i haven't watched the other anime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> I have heard from good sources that what happened after was something that would usually appear in one of Chris Hansen's episodes, though


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

another expose


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

10 votes, we're slowly catching up.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

just so you know 

you guys are voting against this


----------



## King1 (Dec 17, 2018)

This is a tough one, had to go for itachi


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 17, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> just so you know
> 
> you guys are voting against this


What's this


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

mfw half the people voting for Guts are the same people who lost to the Uchiha Defense Squad in the Itachi vs Jirayia battledome thread. Voting Guts won't erase the shameful defeat you Jirayia fans experienced


----------



## Gin (Dec 17, 2018)

ava ur something else


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> What's this


That is GUTS








By the way all of these pics I showed are NOT fan art but Manga panels


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)

Itachi is deserving to win and he will put you in the most powerful genjutsu, so don't fight back or hesitate. Just  take it.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Dec 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

@Blu-ray , bro.... 
you seriously vote for Itachi instead of Guts?


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 17, 2018)

Hussain said:


> @Blu-ray , bro....
> you seriously vote for Itachi instead of Guts?


Itachi soloes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 17, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> @fuff @Corvida @Milady @Haruka Katana @Blu-ray


I voted for Itachi only cause you tagged me  and I don't hate Itachi enough to vote against him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

Blu-ray said:


> Itachi soloes.



I am disappointed... 

Think of it, it's good for you either way. You won't go to History as someone who voted for itachi against someone like Guts...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @Atlantic Storm @Blu-ray


[HASHTAG]#NASquad[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

Do it for the BABY


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Itachi had 7 votes before I came to this thread, after some FOX News level propaganda, he now has 14 votes.

THIS IS ONLY THE BEGINNING!


----------



## Arrow (Dec 17, 2018)

damn @Reviewing Logic  spoiled me  I've only read Golden Age arc


----------



## Stringer (Dec 17, 2018)

@NostalgiaFan @RemChu @Blade @Kurou @TTGL @Brian @Claudio Swiss

you know what's up 

for Berserk, for manlihood

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

indrasarrow said:


> damn @Reviewing Logic  spoiled me  I've only read Golden Age arc


my bad good friend 


you voted for Guts though right? 


If Not


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 17, 2018)

@IpHr0z3nI @MSAL @Bloo @Shark @Alucardemi @Crimson Flam3s @Ablaze @Trolling @Kuzehiko @hbcaptain @total warrior @1yesman9

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

@Uchiha Sasuke @Uchiha11 @Uchiha11 @Uchihagod @MaruUchiha @UchiSarada @uchihakil


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

imagine not being able to afford a bed to sleep in


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Dec 17, 2018)

Don't watch Berserk, so Itachi by default.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

too many Uchiha fans....


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> @IpHr0z3nI @MSAL @Bloo @Shark @Alucardemi @Crimson Flam3s @Ablaze @Trolling @Kuzehiko @hbcaptain @total warrior @1yesman9 @Sapherosth @oiety @Troyse22 @WorldsStrongest @NightingaleOfShadows @RahulPK04 @BlackHeartedImp @Sasaukage @Nuttynutdude @NooksBrigade @Sassky


You can only tag ten people in a post otherwise the alerts won't go through.
Just quote your post and tag ten people at the time


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> imagine not being able to afford a bed to sleep in


Imagine having Ninja Aids

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## King1 (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @Uchiha Sasuke @Uchiha11 @Uchiha11 @Uchihagod @MaruUchiha @UchiSarada @uchihakil


I see you are going all out for our boy


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 17, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> @IpHr0z3nI @MSAL @Bloo @Shark @Alucardemi @Crimson Flam3s @Ablaze @Trolling @Kuzehiko @hbcaptain @total warrior @1yesman9 @Sapherosth @oiety @Troyse22 @WorldsStrongest @NightingaleOfShadows @RahulPK04 @BlackHeartedImp @Sasaukage @Nuttynutdude @NooksBrigade @Sassky


how come you didn't tag @Addy, the biggest itachi fanboy lol


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Don't watch Berserk, so Itachi by default.


you don't have to watch/read Berserk to know itachi is the wrong choice... U_U


----------



## Stringer (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @Uchiha Sasuke @Uchiha11 @Uchiha11 @Uchihagod @MaruUchiha @UchiSarada @uchihakil


look at those usernames lol, bunch of shameless soy boys


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Imagine having Ninja Aids






Okay that was a good one.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Itachi had 7 votes before I came to this thread, after some FOX News level propaganda, he now has 14 votes.
> 
> THIS IS ONLY THE BEGINNING!


Create a propaganda thread in the Alley and see how it goes


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Murphy said:


> look at those usernames lol, bunch of shameless soy boys



I'm literally typing uchiha in the search bar and tagging any member i can find


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 17, 2018)

@Sapherosth @oiety @Troyse22 @WorldsStrongest @NightingaleOfShadows @RahulPK04 @BlackHeartedImp @Sasaukage @Nuttynutdude @NooksBrigade @Sassky


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 17, 2018)

@Addy


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

17 votes, we catchin' up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

@Kenneth

vote itachi


----------



## Arrow (Dec 17, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> you voted for Guts though right?


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

imagine voting for this mean bully


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)

The king to easily manipulate you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

a fuck griffith post won't get you anywhere

even though I agree

fuck griffith


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> imagine voting for this mean bully


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Nothing wrong with two siblings play fighting together. it's brotherly bonding


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)

Heh, Itachi made Sasuke stronger


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> imagine voting for this mean bully


you just defended itashit for killing kids!


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 17, 2018)

@Ignition


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Dec 17, 2018)

>Voting for a filthy uchiha 
Disgusting 
Guts all the way


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

BEFORE you vote for the shallow Itachi against wonderful GUTS 

let me remind you WHO ITACHI REALLY IS






Avalon said:


> Nothing wrong with two siblings play fighting together. it's brotherly bonding


those two are bonding too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Hussain said:


> you just defended itashit for killing kids!




do you got any proof of this accusation? i've never seen itachi kill any kids


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Dec 17, 2018)

Hussain said:


> too many Uchiha fans....


[HASHTAG]#ZeroUchihaPlan[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arrow (Dec 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> do you got any proof of this accusation? i've never seen itachi kill any kids


 


itachi is a bitch and you know it...


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)

39 Viewers
They better vote for Itachi


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Hussain said:


> itachi is a bitch and you know it...




i dont see itachi killing kids in that panel


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

@Djomla 
@MShadow
@PureWIN 
@Rohan 


Sorry for taking your time but please don't allow this Itachi to win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

how did guts lose his arm? he fought an uchiha again?


----------



## Stringer (Dec 17, 2018)

Nataly said:


> This is going to be interesting
> 
> 
> Oh, you Stringer


sorry homegirl, I can't let your husbando win this

Guts is too precious to me


----------



## Blacku (Dec 17, 2018)

Itachi losing to a no namer


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)

Less than 3 hours of the poll being open and already 45 votes


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> i dont see itachi killing kids in that panel





you are in his Genjutsu, I will be happy to wake you up... 
you wouldn't want to be a kids mass murderer, or would you?


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)

Murphy said:


> sorry homegirl, I can't let your husbando win this
> 
> Guts is too precious to me


You are still my favorite Canadian friend 


Black Otaku said:


> Itachi losing to a no namer


That's what I'm saying
Bring the support, the fight is not over


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Hussain said:


> you are in his Genjutsu, I will be happy to wake you up...
> you wouldn't want to be a kids mass murderer, or would you?




unless i see a picture of itachi killing a child then it never happened 

now lets discuss that gif of Guts punching that innocent woman that review logic posted 


do you support violence against women?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> now lets discuss that gif of Griffith punching t*hat innocent woman that review logic posted*
> 
> 
> *do you support violence against women?*





OMG


LMAO


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> how did guts lose his arm? he fought an uchiha again?


 



the so called "king of Genjutsu"


----------



## Musashi (Dec 17, 2018)

*VS   *
*


*


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> unless i see a picture of itachi killing a child then it never happened
> 
> now lets discuss that gif of Griffith punching that innocent woman that review logic posted
> 
> ...



His gay ass is not a woman. 

and even if he were, yes I support violence against him...


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)

@Jibutters bro, you did the right thing

@Aphrodite @Former OBD Lurker. Itachi is the answer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arrow (Dec 17, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> LMAO


 
best girl


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

Li Mu said:


> *VS
> 
> 
> *


I wonder who's the canon virgin in their series?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Dec 17, 2018)

Guts makes Itachi's massacre look like daycare. Not even going to talk about their characters either.

Itachi shits on himself and Guts wins no diff.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

so i just did a bit of research and i saw a gif of gutz naked splashing water on another naked guy, this who yall want to win so badly? 


well i wont judge, it's almost 2019


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

indrasarrow said:


> best girl




looks like the beginning of a gay porno

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> so i just did a bit of research and i saw a gif of gutz naked splashing water on another naked guy, this who yall want to win so badly?
> 
> 
> well i wont judge, it's almost 2019



Assuming you are a western, having a GF/BF shouldn't be too unfamiliar to you...


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> so i just did a bit of research and i saw a gif of gutz naked splashing water on another naked guy, this who yall want to win so badly?
> 
> 
> well i wont judge, it's almost 2019


Itachi can't even cook some bloody eggs

what a failure of a man




Meanwhile


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Karma (Dec 17, 2018)

Here is an accurate depiction of this thread


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

But Guts hates him... 


Also, if itachi has AIDS, gotta wonder from where he picked that up...


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Hussain said:


> Also, if itachi has AIDS, gotta wonder from where picked that up...


----------



## Brian (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Brian (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Jibutters (Dec 17, 2018)

Nataly said:


> @Jibutters bro, you did the right thing
> 
> @Aphrodite @Former OBD Lurker. Itachi is the answer



I....can't....look....away....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (Dec 17, 2018)

Lol. The fuck is this. Guts is the real man. Every Uchiha is part girl and part crybaby anyway. Fuck them emos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

@Orochimaruwantsyourbody


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

@SoulFire!


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

@SakuraLover16


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

@SoulFire!

Do it for GUTS

Think of it this way

if Hima was an Uchiha kid she would've been killed by this dude

GUTS on the other hand tries his best to protect


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @Orochimaruwantsyourbody


I doubt he wants itachi's body tbh...


----------



## Milady (Dec 17, 2018)

Itachi is the best


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

i can understand people from non-naruto section members voting for Guts

but it is truly mind boggling to see people who argue about ninja powerlevels everyday in the naruto sections vote Guts

what's next? you're gonna invite a stranger into your home and let them shit on your carpet?

disgusting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

the main thing this thread has taught me is that
*

Some of you NEED TO READ BERSERK


what are you doing with your lives*


----------



## Stringer (Dec 17, 2018)

@Avalon dude how many have you tagged at this point? despite all your efforts Itachi is still struggling to catch up

on a Naruto Forum no less


let that sink in for a moment

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Musashi (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> i can understand people from non-naruto section members voting for Guts
> 
> but it is truly mind boggling to see people who argue about ninja powerlevels everyday in the naruto sections vote Guts
> 
> ...



i aint voting for a 127 lbs virgin, i'm sorry.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> i can understand people from non-naruto section members voting for Guts
> 
> but it is truly mind boggling to see people who argue about ninja powerlevels everyday in the naruto sections vote Guts
> 
> ...


now, now

last I checked Itachi was primarily doing the shitting

shitting on the plot

and yet he still failed to do anything and had Naruto clean up his act


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 17, 2018)

Nataly said:


> @Jibutters bro, you did the right thing
> 
> @Aphrodite @Former OBD Lurker. Itachi is the answer



Oh thanks for the tag

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

@Mori Jin 

My Bro I need you


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)

@Tri


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Murphy said:


> @Avalon dude how many have you tagged at this point? despite all your efforts Itachi is still struggling to catch up
> 
> on a Naruto Forum no less
> 
> ...



a shameful display. i thought the entire naruto section was gonna unite together like how the DB section united during the goku black poll

i was mistaken


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 17, 2018)

Nataly said:


> @Tri



Tag everyone from the Naruto section.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 17, 2018)

@fuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> i can understand people from non-naruto section members voting for Guts
> 
> but it is truly mind boggling to see people who argue about ninja powerlevels everyday in the naruto sections vote Guts
> 
> ...



itachi is one of the reasons that turned Naruto manga to shit. 
(the other reasons are the rest of the uchiha).


At least Guts did not turn berserk into dog-shit level...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Dec 17, 2018)

Guts obviously.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Guts obviously.



Thank you @Avalon for tagging him 
you did the right thing...


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)

Was @Milady tagged yet


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 17, 2018)

Nataly said:


> @Jibutters bro, you did the right thing
> 
> @Aphrodite @Former OBD Lurker. Itachi is the answer



Go link in all the convo threads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

> naruto username

> naruto avatar

> naruto sig

"Guts obviously."

Is this real life?


----------



## Milady (Dec 17, 2018)

Guts...meh. Boring fictional character.

Itachi got me feeling so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Dec 17, 2018)

Hussain said:


> I doubt he wants itachi's body tbh...


I hate the guy. Along with Madara, Obito, and Kaguya he ruined Naruto.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> i can understand people from non-naruto section members voting for Guts
> 
> but it is truly mind boggling to see people who argue about ninja powerlevels everyday in the naruto sections vote Guts
> 
> ...



Itachi already humiliated them and their dreams during the Naruto manga run. Half these people voting for Guts are just doing it out of spite for Itachi


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Dec 17, 2018)

Hussain said:


> Thank you @Avalon for tagging him
> you did the right thing...


I would have never found this.


----------



## Karma (Dec 17, 2018)

Milady said:


> Guts...meh. Boring fictional character.
> 
> Itachi got me feeling so much


Gang neg this person


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 17, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Itachi already humiliated them and their dreams during the Naruto manga run. Half these people voting for Guts are just doing it out of spite for Itachi



Pretty much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)

Perfect husbando material


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> I would have never found this.



I regret tagging you. You're a traitor and I will be contacting the Naruto Battledome mods to section ban you.


----------



## Milady (Dec 17, 2018)

My poor baby, he worked so hard


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Go link in all the convo threads.


Kinjin has done that already
And then Ava supported


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> > naruto username
> 
> > naruto avatar
> 
> ...





Milady said:


> Guts...meh. Boring fictional character.
> 
> Itachi got me feeling so much


I could've sworn you have never even read Berserk. 


Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> I hate the guy. Along with Madara, Obito, and Kaguya he ruined Naruto.



for all it worth, Kaguya killed Asspulldara in the most humiliating way possible
turned Obito into a literal trash left in nowhere
made a joke of Sasuke
and fooled the uchiha for a 1000 years.

I think she should have been the heroine instead of Naruto tbh...


----------



## Arrow (Dec 17, 2018)

Zensuki pls, you haven't even read Berserk or any manga other than Naruto


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 17, 2018)

Luck said:


> Gang neg this person



Your neg is weak af anyway


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

Milady said:


> My poor baby, he worked so hard


yup 

babies crawl real fast when your trying to slaughter them


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 17, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Kinjin has done that already
> And then Ava supported



Even the dB convo and hou

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Perfect husbando material


too bad you wouldn't last 1 night with him before he kills you (after given you his AIDS no less )


and that bitch won't even take the time to bury his victims... 
no decency at all...


----------



## Milady (Dec 17, 2018)

Hussain said:


> I could've sworn you have never even read Berserk.



I watched all of the movies and anime 



Reviewing Logic said:


> yup
> 
> babies crawl real fast when your trying to slaughter them



If Itachi is a cute baby then Guts...is like a wall


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> @fuff @Corvida @Milady @Haruka Katana @Blu-ray





Aphrodite said:


> @fuff



Voted!


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 17, 2018)

fuff said:


> Voted!



Thanks fuff tag more if you think of some

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Even the dB convo and hou


I was about to post in OBD convo since the links haven't been shared there, but Luck was quicker


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

Milady said:


> I watched all of the movies and anime


Do not count. The manga is a masterpiece  
and pretty sure the anime/movies cut-off a shit ton of material...


----------



## Karma (Dec 17, 2018)

Nataly said:


> I was about to post in OBD convo since the links haven't been shared there, but Luck was quicker


No Guts fan will go unnoticed


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

Milady said:


> If Itachi is a cute baby then Guts...is like a wall


Itachi wasn't a cute baby

maybe that is why he slaughtered them


----------



## Milady (Dec 17, 2018)

Hussain said:


> Do not count. The manga is a masterpiece
> and pretty sure the anime/movies cut-off a shit ton of material...



The art is not my taste. The story is really good though, deeper than Naruto.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 17, 2018)

Guts please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> Guts please!


my bro

thank you


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 17, 2018)

Who the fuck is li mu only disliking all my posts when I’m not the only one voting for itachi but yet he is targeting only me for some reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 17, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> my bro
> 
> thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 17, 2018)

U guys should go vote for Goku Black after ur done voting for Guts


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Who the fuck is li mu only disliking all my posts when I’m not the only one voting for itachi but yet he is targeting only me for some reason.


this made me laugh more than I should... :


----------



## Milady (Dec 17, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Who the fuck is li mu only disliking all my posts when I’m not the only one voting for itachi but yet he is targeting only me for some reason.



Children are like that when they're mad. I'm sorry . I will like all your posts to negate that


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 17, 2018)

Hussain said:


> this made me laugh more than I should... :



Is it a dupe of yours... you’re the only one who would do that


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

@Azeruth 

do u like naruto? if yes vote itachi

if no, ignore this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 17, 2018)

Milady said:


> Children are like that when they're mad. I'm sorry . I will like all your posts to negate that



 it’s ok


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

@Majin Lu 

you mod the boruto section right? vote itachi


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 17, 2018)

Itachi is smex though


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)

This is the most replies any of the Husbando threads ever received
I appreciate all the support from Itachi fans, and I like a healthy competition from Berserk fans


----------



## Karma (Dec 17, 2018)

D-Did anyone give a link in the bathhouse section yet


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

@Azula 
every vote counts (except the uchiha's fans)


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

@Kawaii Butterfly Turning Into Jojo 

i know u dont care about naruto BUT

jojo and brian voted guts

and u hate jojo and brian, remember when they insulted your mother on discord a few days ago? 

be petty and vote itachi


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



when the openings are the only good shit from the anime


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)

Luck said:


> D-Did anyone give a link in the bathhouse section yet


No, you want me to?


----------



## Milady (Dec 17, 2018)

Favorite Itachi quote:

_"People Live their Lives bound by what they accept as correct and true. That is how they define "Reality" . But what does it mean to be "correct" or "true"? They are merely vague concepts... Their "Reality" may all be a mirage. Can we consider them to be simply living in their own world, shaped by their beliefs?"_
_


_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 17, 2018)

Ava get more votes


----------



## Milady (Dec 17, 2018)

Long Live the King


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

@mr_shadow 

请投票itachi！


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

@Astro 

fellow admiral gang, i need your help


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)

@SoulFire! vote for Itachi


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Thanks fuff tag more if you think of some


Will do!
@Rai @Addy


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

itachi can burn in hell...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)

fuff said:


> Will do!
> @Rai @Addy


Rai already voted, one of the first


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

Milady said:


> Favorite Itachi quote:
> 
> _"People Live their Lives bound by what they accept as correct and true. That is how they define "Reality" . But what does it mean to be "correct" or "true"? They are merely vague concepts... Their "Reality" may all be a mirage. Can we consider them to be simply living in their own world, shaped by their beliefs?"
> 
> ...


basically

morality doesn't exist because I, Itachi say so

therefore I have an excuse to kill innocent lives 



--
he never sacrificed anything


----------



## Karma (Dec 17, 2018)

Nataly said:


> No, you want me to?


I've done the deed


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 17, 2018)

That hair dancing through the wind like one million fucking tiger lillies impregnating all that is within sight in just the blink of an eye that will penetrate you for days until your brain bleeds out of your ear holes


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 17, 2018)

@Fusion @Yuritsuka @Abcdjdj1234 @LesExit @Tomochii-Chan @sakuraboobs @Wanderingshinobi @A.Waltz @UchiSarada @Starwind75043

The King needs your help


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 17, 2018)

I kept it clean


----------



## Milady (Dec 17, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> basically
> 
> morality doesn't exist because I, Itachi say so
> 
> ...




_People like _*Reviewing Logic*_ Live their Lives bound by what they accept as correct and true. That is how they define "Reality_"_ . But what does it mean to be "correct" or "true"? They are merely vague concepts... Their "_*Guts is better than Itachi*_" may all be a mirage. Can we consider them to be simply living in their own world, shaped by their beliefs?"
_
Long Live the King


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Luck said:


> D-Did anyone give a link in the bathhouse section yet



this how low you guts fan will stoop?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

we hit the 40 Mark

Thank you People who read Quality  


let us keep on going


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 17, 2018)

Milady said:


> _People like _*Reviewing Logic*_ Live their Lives bound by what they accept as correct and true. That is how they define "Reality_"_ . But what does it mean to be "correct" or "true"? They are merely vague concepts... Their "_*Guts is better than Itachi*_" may all be a mirage. Can we consider them to be simply living in their own world, shaped by their beliefs?"
> _
> Long Live the King



Poetry
Guts can only dream of saying such things


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

someone make dupe accounts and vote itachi

white wolf isnt even online now, its safe


----------



## Karma (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> this how low you guts fan will stoop?


Anything for my husbando


----------



## Arrow (Dec 17, 2018)

Hussain said:


> itachi can burn in hell...


 best anime OST


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

Itachi fan


Avalon said:


> this how low you guts fan will stoop?



Also  itachi fan


Avalon said:


> someone make dupe accounts and vote itachi
> 
> white wolf isnt even online now, its safe


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

and for those that are *blind *enough to vote for Itachi instead of Guts

Here is some advice


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Dec 17, 2018)

Black Otaku said:


> Itachi losing to a no namer



A no namer that is only the MC of the best rated manga of all time, one of the best characters of all time, in one of the mangas with the best art of all time.

GUTS


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)

Jibutters said:


> That hair dancing through the wind like one million fucking tiger lillies impregnating all that is within sight in just the blink of an eye that will penetrate you for days until your brain bleeds out of your ear holes


What other anime would think to be in a Maybelline commercial


Avalon said:


> someone make dupe accounts and vote itachi
> 
> white wolf isnt even online now, its safe


Close your eyes for this, WW


----------



## Milady (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> someone make dupe accounts and vote itachi
> 
> white wolf isnt even online now, its safe





I had fun here getting dislikes from Guts fan. It's too funny. I wish I hate a fictional character that much too. 
Oh children


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Dec 17, 2018)

Nataly said:


> What other anime would think to be in a Maybelline commercial

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Dec 17, 2018)

TO ALL GUTS FANS:

My brothers, come join me
In battle, we are stronger!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

@Shark you voted itachi 2?


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

this thread is so much fun, i'm enjoying all the bantering 

thanks to everyone who made it awesome


----------



## Dante (Dec 17, 2018)

in the olden days me and my comrades would relentlessly fight  the unreasonable, facing threats way beyond our means and never backing off, not even galactus could bring us down

is good taste a good reason to betray my fallen comrades and past me?

is a big ass manly sword enough to go against everything we stood for?

what to do


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

Dante said:


> in the olden days me and my comrades would relentlessly fight  the unreasonable, facing threats way beyond our means and never backing off, not even galactus could bring us down
> 
> is good taste a good reason to betray my fallen comrades and past me?
> 
> ...


vote for Guts and you may see


----------



## Brian (Dec 17, 2018)

Dante said:


> in the olden days me and my comrades would relentlessly fight  the unreasonable, facing threats way beyond our means and never backing off, not even galactus could bring us down
> 
> is good taste a good reason to betray my fallen comrades and past me?
> 
> ...



if your friends have bad taste then


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Dec 17, 2018)

Dante said:


> in the olden days me and my comrades would relentlessly fight  the unreasonable, facing threats way beyond our means and never backing off, not even galactus could bring us down
> 
> is good taste a good reason to betray my fallen comrades and past me?
> 
> ...




But in this crude reality, he shall protect you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame (Dec 17, 2018)

Hussain said:


> @Shark you voted itachi 2?


He was important to Kisame, thus he is important to me.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Hussain said:


> @Shark you voted itachi 2?



Because unlike you, he knows Naruto fans gotta stick together.


----------



## Ignition (Dec 17, 2018)

Guts destroying that little twink


----------



## Stringer (Dec 17, 2018)

what a lead for Gatsu, Itachi fans in panic mode right now 


I'm very thankful to Avalon for tagging extra support for our camp


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Tri (Dec 17, 2018)

Nataly said:


> @Tri


Lol guts obv

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)

Tri said:


> Lol guts obv


You too


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

either choose Itachi

or actually choose GOOD WRITING


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Dec 17, 2018)

When i see all the fans from the Golden Age of manga-anime banding together to fight, i feel like we could survive even the eclipse


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Tri said:


> Lol guts obv



bruh look at your avatar


----------



## Brian (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @Kawaii Butterfly Turning Into Jojo
> 
> i know u dont care about naruto BUT
> 
> ...



He knows it's not true cause I've always told him I wanted to fuck his mom


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> bruh look at your avatar


This is the power of the Golden Age, Ava


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 17, 2018)

We’re almost entering 2019 and there are still people who haven’t read Berserk 
Even worse there are still people who like Itachi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> This is the power of the Golden Age, Ava



I havent even activated my sharingan yet fam


----------



## Dante (Dec 17, 2018)

a losing fight like the olden days

signs everywhere damn


----------



## Stringer (Dec 17, 2018)

for any of you who haven't read Berserk, this is why we love Guts

he's more than a sword swinging badass, characterization and character depth off the charts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I havent even activated my sharingan yet fam


Nor have i used my behelit


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Dec 17, 2018)

spoiler alert, it's a red one


----------



## Ignition (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> bruh look at your avatar



What's wrong with his avatar? it's perfect  no bully to Egypt king pls


----------



## Karma (Dec 17, 2018)

@darthgrim


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 17, 2018)

Ignition said:


> What's wrong with his avatar? it's perfect  no bully to Egypt king pls


What?


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Ignition said:


> What's wrong with his avatar? it's perfect  no bully to Egypt king pls



huh?

tri's avatar is an uchiha so i was expecting him to vote itachi


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

Shark said:


> He was important to Kisame, thus he is important to me.


I am disappointed... 

How can you value a shitty written character over Guts?


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)

I have never read Berserk 
But I know Itachi still affects me


----------



## Tri (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> bruh look at your avatar


Guts > Sasuke > Itachi


----------



## Ignition (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> huh?
> 
> tri's avatar is an uchiha so i was expecting him to vote itachi



Oh my bad, thought you were quoting Duke.

Regardless get rekt Itachi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Dec 17, 2018)

Ignition said:


> What's wrong with his avatar? it's perfect  no bully to Egypt king pls



Even though he wasn't talking about my avy, all compliments about the King Of Gods and King of Kings Ozymandias/Ramses II/DIOzymandias are always accepted


----------



## Ignition (Dec 17, 2018)

It's a shame Boruto didn't get nominated  wanted to see @Hussain despair.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

Ignition said:


> It's a shame Boruto didn't get nominated  wanted to see @Hussain despair.


I don't deny that Guts is a much better-written character than all of Naruto characters tho...


----------



## Ignition (Dec 17, 2018)

Hussain said:


> I don't deny that Guts is a much better-written character than all of Naruto characters tho...



Btw how did it felt when Itachi beat Minato?


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 17, 2018)

Ignition said:


> Btw how did it felt when Itachi beat Minato?


Happiness at his second favorite Uchiha winning


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

Ignition said:


> Btw how did it felt when Itachi beat Minato?


Didn't care.  

Sadly, there is a swarm of uchiha fans everywhere. It was not unexpected...


----------



## G@R-chan (Dec 17, 2018)

Berserk all the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Ignition said:


> Btw how did it felt when Itachi beat Minato?



Felt fucking great because i know it made @Hussain mad


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Felt fucking great because i know it made @Hussain mad


no one asked you...


----------



## Dante (Dec 17, 2018)

Ignition said:


> Btw how did it felt when Itachi beat Minato?


not everything is lost after all


----------



## Stringer (Dec 17, 2018)

that poll's looking pretty damn sexy right now

lemme buy you a drink mama


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

ITACHI HAS 30 VOTES, THERE IS HOPE AFTER ALL!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

fuff said:


>




Look at how much of a kind human being Itachi is, all he does is take care of his family.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

@Rifulofthewest
@Milliardo
@Yagami1211
@sabre320


Please if you wish vote for Guts and not Itachi


I know you know who is the better character


----------



## Ignition (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Look at how much of a kind human being Itachi is, all he does is take care of his family.



Well...


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Ignition said:


> Well...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> @Rifulofthewest
> @Milliardo
> @Yagami1211
> @sabre320
> ...



Guts fans are so desperate they need to campaign for votes.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> @Rifulofthewest
> @Milliardo
> @Yagami1211
> @sabre320
> ...


Yagami is an itachi fan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

Hussain said:


> Yagami is an itachi fan!


lol really?

assumed via his posts that he wasn't since he criticized him


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)

Hussain said:


> Yagami is an itachi fan!


Good


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Hussain said:


> Yagami is an itachi fan!




oh? 


@Yagami1211

why hello there yagami, please vote itachi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ignition (Dec 17, 2018)

If Yagami knows what's best for him he will vote Guts.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

@Ziyu 
@Tayimus 
@Rax 
@-Ziltoid- 
@Deathbringerpt 
@Minato Namikaze. 


Please vote for Guts if you wish to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> lol really?
> 
> assumed via his posts that he wasn't since he criticized him




Guts fans can't even figure out which members to tag? Embarrassing.


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Look at how much of a kind human being Itachi is, all he does is take care of his family.


there's more!


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Guts fans are so desperate they need to campaign for votes.


Unlike Itach stans who’ve been tagging anyone with an Uchiha in his name hoping for a vote

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Courier Six said:


> Unlike Itach stans who’ve been tagging anyone with an Uchiha in his name hoping for a vote




When did a single Itachi fan ever tag anyone in this thread? Stop lying.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Guts fans can't even figure out which members to tag? Embarrassing.


lol at this and your last post

hello pot...


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> lol at this and your last post
> 
> hello pot...




"People live their lives bound by what they accept as correct and true. That's how they define "reality". But what does it mean to be "correct" or "true"? Merely vague concepts... Their "reality" may all be a mirage. Can we consider them to simply be living in their own world, shaped by their beliefs?"


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

fuff said:


> there's more!



itachi da best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> "People live their lives bound by what they accept as correct and true. That's how they define "reality". But what does it mean to be "correct" or "true"? Merely vague concepts... Their "reality" may all be a mirage. Can we consider them to simply be living in their own world, shaped by their beliefs?"


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

that me reading Itachi's so called justice and morales


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 17, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> that me reading Itachi's so called justice and morales




LOL

i laughed


----------



## Rax (Dec 17, 2018)

Guts should win the whole CoContest

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

@BlueDemon
@~Avant~
@Baks


If you have some time and also wish to please vote for Guts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Dec 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 17, 2018)

Avalon said:


> When did a single Itachi fan ever tag anyone in this thread? Stop lying.


Well no surprise here that Itachi fans have gone insane considering who their favorite character is up against

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Dec 17, 2018)

Winner must not be a mainstream character... its my duty to vote for Guts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ziyu (Dec 17, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> @Ziyu
> @Tayimus
> @Rax
> @-Ziltoid-
> ...



I was gonna vote Guts even without people tagging me. I was just reading the thread before voting... And it was hella funny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 17, 2018)

Ziyu said:


> I was gonna vote Guts even without people tagging me. I was just reading the thread before voting... And it was hella funny.


thanks man lol

it got really heated in here


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 17, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> @Djomla
> @MShadow
> @PureWIN
> @Rohan
> ...



Child killers are not allowed to win polls.


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2018)

MORE ITACHI!


----------



## Garcher (Dec 17, 2018)

Katou said:


> Winner must not be a mainstream character... its my duty to vote for Guts


Guts is mainstream


----------



## Tri (Dec 17, 2018)

>30+ votes for Itachi


----------



## Tayimus (Dec 17, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> @Ziyu
> @Tayimus
> @Rax
> @-Ziltoid-
> ...


*wonders what this is about*

*reads "Husbando Tournament"*

*immediately votes Guts, the family man*

*sees results, and gains more faith in Naruto Forums*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Dec 17, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Guts is mainstream





> Objectively *defined* "*mainstream*" anime are anime that are well known in the US and other Western countries that don't have very big anime/*manga* cultures.



if u ask a non-anime watcher about Naruto... they'd know them...

if u ask about Berserk.. only weaboos like us knows it


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 17, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Guts is mainstream


I thought that too till this thread happened and apparently half the people who voted for Itachi don’t even know him


----------



## Katou (Dec 17, 2018)

Courier Six said:


> half the people who voted for Itachi don’t even know him


exactly ~


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 18, 2018)

imagine being avalon right now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (Dec 18, 2018)

must be tough...


----------



## Tri (Dec 18, 2018)

Ava should have known what was coming


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 18, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Guts is mainstream


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 18, 2018)

Katou said:


> if u ask a non-anime watcher about Naruto... they'd know them...
> 
> if u ask about Berserk.. only weaboos like us knows it



More people read berserk or know about it then you assume.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

@Avalon


----------



## Esdese (Dec 18, 2018)

anyone that votes for guts is on my shit list for LIFE


----------



## Katou (Dec 18, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> More people read berserk or know about it then you assume.


I'm sure there's a lot ... after all there's alot of people that reads manga.. 
people that don't read manga even knows about Naruto .. thats what makes them mainstream because they're well known even to normies


----------



## LesExit (Dec 18, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> @Fusion @Yuritsuka @Abcdjdj1234 @LesExit @Tomochii-Chan @sakuraboobs @Wanderingshinobi @A.Waltz @UchiSarada @Starwind75043
> 
> The King needs your help


I've been thought Itachi was trash 


That being said...I have no idea who the fuck Guts is because I don't really read mangas...
I might just not vote...idk


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 18, 2018)

@Avalon Hi

While Guts looks more manly think about what dirty things Itachi could do to you in a genjutsu . So he win a by default since I'm discounting everything except fantasies.


----------



## Raniero (Dec 18, 2018)

Courier Six said:


> @Indra
> @Raniero
> @Ziltoid
> @Spiderman


The fact that Itachi even has votes...  

Imagine voting for that poorly-written, limp-wristed, effeminate, familicide, so frail and weak he died from a disease in a world full of superhumans, ugly lines under his eyes, edgy "oh I bleed from my eyes and make pseudo-intellectual quotes im so cool to 14 year olds" Mary Sue over /our guy/ Gatsu. Absolutely disgusting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

_*Itachi*_ is an officially recognized real world religion

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Garcher (Dec 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> _*Itachi*_ is an officially recognized real world religion


God of all Gods

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 18, 2018)

Well, this certainly blew up.

@Shrike


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Addy (Dec 18, 2018)

itachi would cast a  genjutsu that would make guts experience kaska get raped over and over by Griffith. how do know that? because hedid something similar to sasuke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Dec 18, 2018)

Addy said:


> itachi would cast a  genjutsu that would make guts experience kaska get raped over and over by Griffith. how do know that? because hedid something similar to sasuke


True. Itachi low-diffs Guts


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Dec 18, 2018)

Itachi was too blind too see the dragonslayer coming after his neck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 18, 2018)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> @Blade
> 
> Time to bring the big guns


----------



## Karma (Dec 18, 2018)

Alright I've just made a meme for when Guts wins this, don't make my talents go to waste NF

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Dec 18, 2018)

They were lucky the captain wasn't here on time, or the stomp would have become a genocide


----------



## Mori Jin (Dec 18, 2018)

Guts obviously, he's not a trash written character.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 18, 2018)

I don't know, this is impossible for me.
Can't they both make it?


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 18, 2018)

Re: Vote for Itachi

Honestly I used to be part of the Itachi hype train back when it was him vs boring old Minato. But looking back I think that was a dumb choice. He literally committed genocide, and there's no way to sweep that under a rug.

If he wanted to prevent opportunistic war being declared by other villages, he only needed to kill the top Uchiha rebels. It's laughable to argue that old senbei-selling gramps would pull Konoha into a war. It's just dumb. The whole excuse is a dumb way for Kishi to create artificial tension.

So I'm sorry but I can't support Itachi. Husbando? More like he'll kill you and your parents over some poorly-thought-out political ideal.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 18, 2018)

22 lead for Guts

sniff it is so beautiful and so right 

thank you everyone


----------



## Trojan (Dec 18, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> vs boring old Minato


negged...


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 18, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Itachi can't even cook some bloody eggs
> 
> what a failure of a man



what the fuck is this 

btw you bossed this thread, good work


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 18, 2018)

That gif is from an OVA which was released with a Storm game


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 18, 2018)

@Avalon

Did you really think tagging someone with "Orochimaru" in their username is going to vote for _*Itachi*_?


----------



## Karma (Dec 18, 2018)

Mfw Guts is closer to twice the votes as Itachi than Itachi is to catching up to Guts


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 18, 2018)

and it's a misconception Sasuke fans = Itachi fans. a big one at that.


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 18, 2018)

45 people actually picked shitachi over Guts?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

Itachi will always be the winner in my heart <3

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (Dec 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Itachi will always be the winner in my heart <3


How do you support a mass murderer and still have a heart tho?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

Hussain said:


> How do you support a mass murderer and still have a heart tho?


Itachi is the hero Konoha needed


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

So, we'll hunt him, because he can take it.


----------



## Tayimus (Dec 18, 2018)

Itachi-fans might as well be Griffith-fans as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Garcher (Dec 18, 2018)

Tayimus said:


> Itachi-fans might as well be Griffith-fans as far as I'm concerned.


he did nothing wrong and she enjoyed it


----------



## Tayimus (Dec 18, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> he did nothing wrong and she enjoyed it


Dude, I will spit in your juice...


----------



## Blade (Dec 18, 2018)

guts with 71 votes

it's like i am watching again brazil vs germany


----------



## Trojan (Dec 18, 2018)

how many hours left before this poll closes?


----------



## Garcher (Dec 18, 2018)

Tayimus said:


> Dude, I will spit in your juice...


----------



## Nataly (Dec 18, 2018)

Hussain said:


> how many hours left before this poll closes?


This poll will close on Dec 20, 2018 at 5:22 PM EDT


----------



## Tayimus (Dec 18, 2018)

I can't even imagine how I would have reacted if this had happened...


----------



## Blade (Dec 18, 2018)

now if it was a vs thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NW (Dec 18, 2018)

Blade said:


> now if it was a vs thread


"because the can(n)on has no equals"

wot


----------



## Blade (Dec 18, 2018)

Fusion said:


> "because the can(n)on has no equals"
> 
> wot




it's a classic obd meme and generally almost well known to most vs debates forums

jplaya's itachi


if you are aware


----------



## StarlightAshley (Dec 18, 2018)

I haven't watched Berserk, but I think Guts is a better husband by default because Itachi is such a bad one, didn't he like kill his girlfriend? People think Itachi is a misunderstood good guy but he's not really, he really only cares about the leaf village and his brother, if you're not one of those two than he will kill you without hesitation! 


Avalon said:


> @StarlightAshley
> Teach him a lesson.


Huh? lesson about what?? Music???


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Dec 18, 2018)

I like Itachi But Guts is the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 18, 2018)

30 Vote Difference 


it should be even more 


but to the people who chose correctly


----------



## Tayimus (Dec 18, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> 30 Vote Difference
> 
> 
> it should be even more
> ...


And to those that chose incorrectly...


----------



## The Great One (Dec 18, 2018)

Get rekt Itachi.


Also vote for Black in Black vs Kakashi.

We shall not let these parasites win.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Dec 18, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 18, 2018)

@Nikushimi


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 18, 2018)

Hussain said:


> itachi is a bitch and you know it...


you know when you read this you notice how much of a cold hearted asshole Hiruzen is


it is okay to kill innocent kids just don't say it in front of Itachi

but we are still going to do it "we must plan carefully"


dude also stole Naruto's family wealth and even kept Kushina's scarf for Naruto till his grave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

wheres is Niku these days ?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 18, 2018)

A shitty Mary Sue vs one of the best characters of all time? No contest.

47 people actually voted for Itachi over guts this forum man.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Milady (Dec 18, 2018)

Thdyingbreed said:


> 47 people actually voted for Itachi over guts this forum man.



Thank you my fellow 47 voters


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 18, 2018)

Thdyingbreed said:


> A shitty Mary Sue vs one of the best characters of all time? No contest.
> 
> 47 people actually voted for Itachi over guts this forum man.


saw that Knocking Master Jirou avi

the feels


----------



## Rohan (Dec 19, 2018)

If Guts loses I am going to riot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Dec 19, 2018)

Hussain said:


> OP should be ashamed to even think of making this thread...
> 
> Guts' manliness destroys that homeless lesbian...



The Burn! Lol


----------



## sabre320 (Dec 19, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> @Rifulofthewest
> @Milliardo
> @Yagami1211
> @sabre320
> ...


How is this even a serious contest......guts is one of the best written and well-developed characters in a legendary manga...itachis whole character was flawed and paled in comparison to other characters such as kakashi in freaking naruto...look at his actions in part1..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karma (Dec 20, 2018)

@Reviewing Logic @Hussain @Duke Ysmir01 We've done it brothers


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Dec 20, 2018)

Luck said:


> @Reviewing Logic @Hussain @Duke Ysmir01 We've done it brothers



The struggler has once again won a battle where all odds were against him

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trojan (Dec 20, 2018)

We have saved humanity from shit taste... 

All of those who voted for Guts, you are heroes... 

Humanity has been redeemed...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2018)

if Guts doesnt at least win the whole thing than fuck you
y'all better vote for him again if he goes up against the overrated Manleta 



+ it will look better for Itachi if he only lost to the eventual winner


----------



## Stringer (Dec 20, 2018)

I won't lie, this was the most fun husbando thread to date

that said Itachi lost the moment he stood against the manly icon that Guts is, but GG 

so proud of all the Berserk fans that showed up, on to the next one~

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Toph (Dec 20, 2018)

HAI YAI FORCES

HAI YAI FORCES​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 20, 2018)

Luck said:


> @Reviewing Logic @Hussain @Duke Ysmir01 We've done it brothers


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 20, 2018)

@Avalon


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 20, 2018)

Wait team Itachi thought they actually had a chance? 

Well at least y'all know your place in the presence of the black swordsman now 


Courier Six said:


> @Avalon


His optimism was strong I'll give him that


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 20, 2018)

I wouldn't celebrate too early. Ava is about to make 40 dupes


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 20, 2018)

@Avalon 
Not only Itachi but also Black lost


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 20, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> I wouldn't celebrate too early. Ava is about to make 40 dupes


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 21, 2018)

Why's Guts Garbage so well recieved and glorified to such a high pedestal? That ugly garbage? Barbarian looking trash doesn't come close to Itachi in terms of character style and glamour.

Compare him to Minato, a fugly shitty edgelord blonde trash like him.

His trashmanliness his fappers like are utter filth before my eyes.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 21, 2018)

Don't vote for Guts he's a trash based character from a trash manga that's comparable to the likes of shitty Mary Sue utter shitfilth cans like Trashnato.


----------



## Karma (Dec 21, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Don't vote for Guts he's a trash based character from a trash manga that's comparable to the likes of shitty Mary Sue utter shitfilth cans like Trashnato.


The poll is closed :letgo


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 21, 2018)

Guts won? This forum has filth taste and I fully mean that when I say it.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 21, 2018)

Filth taste indeed. 

That Itachi, the murderous moron from a trash manga like Naruto, got that many votes...


----------

